# مطلوب/طرق قياس درجات الحرارة في عمليات القطع( التشغيل) المختلفة



## أحمد محروس (3 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم

يا اخواني انا لي مدة ابحث على الانترنت عن موضوع
طرق قياس درجات الحرارة في عمليات القطع( التشغيل) المختلفة
ارجوكم اذا كان في احد من الاخوة المهندسين عنده اي شئ عن هذا الموضوع يتكرم مشكورا باعطائه لي،،،
واشكركم جميعا

أخوكم / أحمد محروس


----------



## Eng.Foam (5 أبريل 2007)

اخي لم افهم ماذا تعني بالقطع(التشغيل) سؤالك مش واضح ! نرجو التوضيح


----------

